

 Persistent Django on Amazon EC2 and EBS - The easy way - brox
http://thomas.broxrost.com/2008/08/21/persistent-django-on-amazon-ec2-and-ebs-the-easy-way/

======
truebosko
Very well written article. It's nice to see the usage of EC2/EBS in a simple
to follow, step by step tutorial.

------
maxklein
Huh? It costs $2.40 a day to run Django on that? Is that not a
bit...expensive?

~~~
jonknee
That's nothing about Django, it's just having an instance running. At 10¢ an
hour it adds to $2.40 a day.

